# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Chia sẻ các lỗi thường gặp máy khắc laser

## Bon Bon

Máy khắc laser không ra tia lửa, lý do và nguyên nhân là gì? tại sao không ra tia lửa laser
1. Hỏng Nguồn ( Cách duy nhất là chỉ thay nguồn mới)
2. Hỏng bóng ống phóng laser (Quan sát kỹ xem thấu kính bó bị dạn, vỡ, nứt, quan sát kỹ 2 đầu thấu kính là có thể phát hiện được, cách tốt nhất là sẽ bấm vào nốt: Test sau đó quan sát ở ống phóng phía sau máy xem có ra 1 đường tia lửa hay không, nếu có thì khả năng bóng là không bị hỏng, thì sẽ tiếp tục xem nguyên nhân khác)
Nếu bóng ống phóng laser hỏng, cần thay thì xem video link phía dưới
3. Lệch tia laser (Nếu do lệch tia cần chỉnh lại tia theo video ở link cuối trang)

Xem video để biết cách khắc phục

----------


## CKD

Không biết bác chủ có phải là nhân viên bán hàng không? Thấy có
- bài viết khuyên mua một thương hiệu máy laser gì đó mà mình không biết. 
- lại có bài viết hỏi về cách vận hành máy laser
- và bài viết hướng dẫn cách check lỗi. Mà theo mìm nghĩ thì nguồ dùng sẽ check éo ra đâu.
1. Làm cách nào để check và biết nguồn không bị hỏng.
2. Ống có huỳnh quang đỏ nhưng bị tụt công suất hoặc lens đầu ống có vấn đề thì cũng vứt à

----------

